
Join.me launches Cubby.com - noinput
https://www.cubby.com/
======
bencevans
It's Actually "LogMeIn launches Cubby.com" as Join.me is another product of
LogMeIn :)

~~~
noinput
you're right, I forget this often, and when they sent the notification to me
it came from join.me, not the actual company.

